# Introducing (well reintroducing) myself



## Sprinkles87 (3 mo ago)

Hi all,
Well even though I've already introduced myself on The Social Spot section in a rather unusual manner, I'll briefly start all over. I want to do it the right way. 

My name is Celia (35 years old) and I'm from Lima, Peru. I used to live in the USA long ago from ages 4-20 years old. I'm here to eventually post about a couple of my current issues. One of my main concerns is being a childless woman. Many people are already either in a relationship or married with kids, all but me. I'm currently in a relationship for nearly 10 months, both of us have the same goal of starting a family so hopefully I'll have that solved eventually.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Sprinkles87 said:


> Hi all,
> Well even though I've already introduced myself on The Social Spot section in a rather unusual manner, I'll briefly start all over. I want to do it the right way.
> 
> My name is Celia (35 years old) and I'm from Lima, Peru. I used to live in the USA long ago from ages 4-20 years old. I'm here to eventually post about a couple of my current issues. One of my main concerns is being a childless woman. Many people are already either in a relationship or married with kids, all but me. I'm currently in a relationship for nearly 10 months, both of us have the same goal of starting a family so hopefully I'll have that solved eventually.


Welcome to TAM (Again).

Right away I'm going to caution you.

Your main concern is being a childless woman and I completely understand that. Just be careful that you don't let that need overlook issues with the potential father. There are lots of stories on here about women with small children that didn't marry who they thought they married. Or wished they had known X about him.

Just keep those two things separated and give each the right priority and proper attention.

Aside from that, I wish you the best of luck both here on TAM and with getting the family you desire.


----------



## Sprinkles87 (3 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM (Again).
> 
> Right away I'm going to caution you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wise advice. One thing I want to mention is that we're not living together. I've never done cohabitation and hate the idea of then having to break up later on. That doesn't feel like a serious commitment to me. We're actually doing the ''waiting till marriage'' method. I think that's likely to get the desired results (full commitment and kids) than if I were just a live-in gf.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Sprinkles87 said:


> Thank you for the wise advice. One thing I want to mention is that we're not living together. I have never done cohabitation and hate the idea of then having to break up later on. That doesn't feel like a serious commitment to me. We're actually doing the ''waiting till marriage'' method. I think that's likely to get the desired results (full commitment and kids) than if I were just a live-in gf.


I have a religious-based moral compass and so I agree with this approach. From the commitment standpoint, you’re right... he may never commit to marry a live in gf. The downside is that it takes longer to fully vet the potential guy if you’re not living together.

I think you’re doing it right, but patience is key and don’t overlook details that bug you.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Welcome back! Make sure your marriage is really strong before having kids. I wouldn’t trade my son and daughter for anything, but kids are a lot work and add to martial stress.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Sprinkles87 said:


> Hi all,
> Well even though I've already introduced myself on The Social Spot section in a rather unusual manner, I'll briefly start all over. I want to do it the right way.
> 
> My name is Celia (35 years old) and I'm from Lima, Peru. I used to live in the USA long ago from ages 4-20 years old. I'm here to eventually post about a couple of my current issues. One of my main concerns is being a childless woman. Many people are already either in a relationship or married with kids, all but me. I'm currently in a relationship for nearly 10 months, both of us have the same goal of starting a family so hopefully I'll have that solved eventually.


Bienvenida


----------

